# Is the Ammo Scared Dying Off?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Around my home area of Dayton it's still hard to find ammo at places such as Walmart. I made a trip to Hocking County this weekend and stopped by 2 Walmarts. Each of them had plenty of ammo. I bought a box of Remmington .357's for $24 and a box of Winchester Personal Protection .38's for $20.

Compared to the speciality stores those prices were half of what they were selling for recently. (Keep in mind the .38's were the actual "Personal Protetion Rounds".) I saw perhaps my most favorite store ,ast week selling .38+P Remmingtons for $45. No, thats not a typo.

Lets hope the ammo scare is dying or at least that places are able to purchase more as of late.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I believe the shortage is almost over. 
I was at Kames Monday and they have plenty of ammo. 
Here is list of prices:
CCI Blaze .380 $16.95 ea - limit 3 boxes
CCI Blazer 9MM $14.95 ea - No Limit
CCI Blazer .40 $20.19 ea  Limit 3 boxes
CCI Blazer .45 $20.99 ea  Limit 3 boxes
Case Prices:
PMC Bronze Line .223 $419.99 Case (1,000 rds)  Limit 3 cases
Winchester 7.62 X 51MM $179.90 Case (200 rds)  No Limit
MFG ? 9MM $299.80 Case (1,000 rds) Limit 3 cases.

I am also seeing primers, bullets and powder for reloading making a comeback.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Have not seen much of a change down here


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

No change around here. Still bare shelves.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Its touch and go around here, there is always ammo to be had if your willing to fork over big money for it, a couple months back I was quoted [email protected] for 9MM ball, if you dont want to get taken down the road for ammo then you have to stay on top of it and be willing to jump on a moments notice when you find it.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

The change at some of the Wal Mart stores is due to a 4 or 6 item limit that the sporting goods dept. has put on ammo. Here in town, the same guy would line up almost everyday for however long he had to wait on them to put the ammo out, buy up however many cases they had and sell them at the gunshow the next week.

Other then that, the ammo is around it just depends on how much you want to pay.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Nothing around here yet . I buy all ammo online cheaper than prices quoted here


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

olwhitee said:


> The change at some of the Wal Mart stores is due to a 4 or 6 item limit that the sporting goods dept. has put on ammo. Here in town, the same guy would line up almost everyday for however long he had to wait on them to put the ammo out, buy up however many cases they had and sell them at the gunshow the next week.
> 
> Other then that, the ammo is around it just depends on how much you want to pay.


Guys like that make it hard on everybody, I talked to a Wally World recently and they told me they dont stock the shelves until morning now(used to do it around 9 at night) because guys were literally fighting for it...yes fighting, now the store manager puts it out in the morning.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

When are people going to wake up and realize theres no ban? Going out and buying 1000's of rounds just because people are going to say its going to disappear. All those people which i call the crazys need to cut it out. Its almost impossible for a middle class family to go out and buy some ammo. 25-30 bucks for 50rounds of 40 is just stupid. Wife has been bothering me for months to go out and shoot but at that price nope, once it gets down to the normal 12-14 dollar mark again ill be all over it.

Oh yeah walmart in Beavercreek ohio has had a a load of 9,40, and 45 in usually twice a week or so. They say it only lasts about a day or so till one guy comes in and buys it all.

Whats the next big scare? Gas, lightbulbs, fishing line?


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Toledo area store shelves are still bare. I don't know if we are a victim of the ammo vultures or not.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

This is why I do my own re-loading.

I'm set up with a Dillon 550b, got it set up & it can knock off 1,000/1,000 rounds per hr.. But keep it fun at about 500/600 rnds an hour.

Initial cost was aprox., $600.00 way back when, & thats including all the bells & whistles on it, but it's paid for itself 20X over.

Here's what I re-load;
38
357
45
44mag. rifle
223
308
30/06
30/30
7mm/mag.
7.62X39

Been re-loading since 1970's (yikes) but my rounds are fine tuned to the particular fire-arm & the ONLY WAY TO GO!

*You people that don't re-load should look into it & it's NOT as HARD as one thinks.* & alot cheaper for equipment than what I got. $150.00 should do it?


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

You have not tried to buy primers lately have you? IF you can find them they are going at $50 or more per 1000


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nikster said:


> This is why I do my own re-loading.
> 
> I'm set up with a Dillon 550b, got it set up & it can knock off 1,000/1,000 rounds per hr.. But keep it fun at about 500/600 rnds an hour.
> 
> ...


I reload my rifle and about half my pistol...but if your patient and persistant you can find 9MM, .40 and 45 Auto at very reasonable prices, I have been paying less than [email protected] for 9MM, slightly more for 40 and 45, I hate to chase brass around(even though I do it) I hope once this thing settles the prices will even come down a tad.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

bunkeru2k said:


> You have not tried to buy primers lately have you? IF you can find them they are going at $50 or more per 1000


Nope. Hav'nt bought primers, powder for over 2 years. Won't have to for at least another 5.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

bunkeru2k said:


> You have not tried to buy primers lately have you? IF you can find them they are going at $50 or more per 1000


I found them at both Kames' in N. Canton and Fin Feather and Fur in Ashland.
They were charging $39 per 1K. Both were limiting purchases to 1K for each type. I picked up 1K Sm Rifle, 1K Sm Pistol and 1K Large Pistol at each location.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I find the best deal on primers are my local gun dealers. Reciently bought 1000 large pistol for $34.00 out the door


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

You all must be up north. There has not been a primer to be found near Cinci for months now. Only place I have found any were at the shows and they were $50 per 1k. You can absolutely forget finding any for sale via online dealers.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Prices still seem up, but they are coming down. I just picked up some Wolf .308 for $10 a box, they also had some Radway Green surplus for $13, painful but not that bad. Wolf .223 was $6 a box. Also 7.62x39 was $5.99 per 15, yugo surplus, now that hurts.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I finally found some ammo at a local Wal Mart. Took the chance & ran back to see if they had any and was truly shocked when I saw the boxes of 9mm setting there! I bought 200 rds, that left about 6 boxes of 50 and 4 boxes of 100. I was considering buying more but thought the next guy deserves the ammo as much as I do, so I took 200. $45 out the door, a bit cheaper than OH Valley trade.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I just got back from my local Walmart, bought 300rds of 9MM and 100rds of 40 Smith yesterday, its been a pretty good week with ammo for them so I thought I better take advantage of it, its good for awhile then it dries up for a few weeks it seems.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Was @ wally world today and also pick up some 9mm left 6 box's behind for the next guy.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

FLT_TUBE_JNKY said:


> Was @ wally world today and also pick up some 9mm left 6 box's behind for the next guy.


The best time to visit that one is in the mornings now, they dont stock the ammo shelves from the trucks they got the night before until then, I guess some people were getting a little carried away(nice word for jerks) and now the manager has to be present.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> The best time to visit that one is in the mornings now, they dont stock the ammo shelves from the trucks they got the night before until then, I guess some people were getting a little carried away(nice word for jerks) and now the manager has to be present.


Are you talking about the limit on box's or just the jerks sitting there waiting for them to put it out?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

FLT_TUBE_JNKY said:


> Are you talking about the limit on box's or just the jerks sitting there waiting for them to put it out?


I dont mind the limit on how many boxes you can buy as it allows everybody to get some instead of somebody buying everything they got 5 minutes after it gets off the truck, I dont mind the guys waiting on the stuff to be put out either as I have been there before myself, I mean if Im looking for 9MM or 45 ammo and I call and ask if they have any and they tell me no but they have some coming in on the evening truck and to be there at a certain time then Im going to be there and see nothing wrong with that, I dont know exactly what happened in there they wouldnt really say, but from the little bit they did say I gathered that some guys would come in there and get pissed at the employees if things didnt go there way..one girl did tell me that she no longer guesses about when a truck might be offloaded as she got her A$$ ripped more than once because temps on the dock were dragging there feet with a truck and guys were waiting for ammo...thats not her fault and people shouldnt hold her accountable.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

FYI Dicks in Elyria got in a huge shipment of pistol ammo. No limit on purchase that I know of. I saw cases of .40, .45, .357, 38 and some 9mm and .380.


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

I think it all depends on how hard you want to look, and what you are looking for.

I have ammo that I am selling/trading on the marketplace forum.
Fair trades get access to some items I have in short supply and better pricing.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

One Legged Josh said:


> FYI Dicks in Elyria got in a huge shipment of pistol ammo. No limit on purchase that I know of. I saw cases of .40, .45, .357, 38 and some 9mm and .380.


Dicks in Hilliard has a fair supply of ammo as well including a bunch of 380 which alot of people are after, with a little patience you can find the ammo you are looking for and at a reasonable price(no need to pay a ransom for it) the last couple months I have bought 9MM, .40 and 45 Auto and not broke the bank to do it, might have pissed off the wife a little but thats another story


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep, ammo prices are starting to fall. I receintly found 1000rds of brass cased .223 for $340.00. Not a great deal from years gone by but a deal at todays prices


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I went to Bass Pro Thur. to find 9MM, staff says they can't keep it on the shelf.
Went to WalMart across the interstate, only a grocery store.
Went to WalMart in Milford, no 9MM
Went to WalMart in Mason, no 9MM
Went to Dick's in Mason, 9MM Remington 14.95 for 50, bought 2 boxes. Limit of 5.
Went to WalMart in Milford Friday night, to p/u pistol cabinet, 16 boxes of 50ct. 9MM, Federal, bought 2, guy w/wife bought 6 of same, then asked for 4 more, sales guy said he was at his limit, guy points at wife, says she gets the 4, they walk away w/10x50.
8.95 a box, almost 1/2 the cost of Remington, I'm new to this, any big advantage to 14.95 Remington over 8.95 Federal 9MM?
LMJ


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I assume they are both 115gr FMJ, I know thats the only thing I can get at my Wally World, I would say since you have both brands see what runs best through your gun and go with that, I gave a couple boxes of 9MM to a buddies son one of them being Remington UMC and the other Blazer to run through his new gun and they said the UMC wouldnt group well, out of the two I would have guessed that the Remington would have down better, but yet you never know.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't had very good luck with the Remington UMC stuff in any caliber. All guns that I have put it through would feed it okay, but the accuracy was less than desirable. One round I would stay away from is the white boxed Winchesters in any caliber. Its dirty and just not that accurate. This is from my experience and darn near anyone I have talked to at the gun ranges.

I have had real good luck with reliability and accuracy from PMC rifle and pistol and Magtech pistol.


----------

